# Greenpeace vs MSC - nur noch Karpfen?



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar

*Greenpeace vs MSC - nur noch Karpfen?​*Eine leicht sarkastische Betrachtung

Im Gegensatz zu jeder gewerblichen Fischerei ist Angeln in meinen Augen immer noch die nachhaltigste Bewirtschaftung der Fischbestände, die es gibt.

Nun kann und will natürlich nicht jeder angeln.

Vor allem nicht die gutbürgerlichen Wohlstandsgattinnen in den Städten, von denen die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie wie BUND, NABU, WWF oder auch Greenpeace ja ganz gut lebt.

Die Damen brauchen also Ratgeber, welchen Fisch sie für ihr Sushi oder das feine Fischcarpaccio bei der Besprechung ihres Mannes mit seinem Chef gutmenschlich unbedenklich servieren können.

Also veröffentlicht Greenpeace entsprechende Ratgeber, welcher Fisch noch bedenkenlos verzehrt werden dürfe:
http://www.heute.de/greenpeace-am-besten-auf-fisch-verzichten-bis-auf-karpfen-41877008.html

http://www.greenpeace.de/themen/meere/fischerei/einkaufsratgeber-fisch

Dumm für die feinen Damen:
Laut Greenpeace dürfte eigentlich nur noch Karpfen verzehrt werden..

Das ist dann trotz der Spenden für die Schützermafia als Entschuldigung fürs eigene schlechte Gewissen vielleicht doch etwas profan, wenn der Chef vom Männe zum Abendessen kommen will....

Da ists doch dann gleich besser, wenn man sich ans wissenschaftlich eruierte MSC - Siegel hält, bei dem viele auch seriösere Institutionen ein anderes Bild zeichnen, als die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie..

Wie das mit dem MSC-Siegel funktioniert, ist hier nachlesbar - als "Antwort" des MSC auf die "Nurkarpfenverzehrenistöklogischunbedenklich"-Schote von Greenpeace:
https://www.msc.org/presseraum/pres...me-zum-greenpeace-einkaufsratgeber-fisch-2016

Wie das der geneigte Leser sieht, bleibt ihm selber überlassen....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Greenpeace vs MSC - nur noch Karpfen?*

http://www.fischmagazin.de/newsartikel-seriennummer-2433-Kritik+am+MSCStandard+Gewinnstreben+gefaehrdet+Glaubwuerdigkeit.htm

Soviel zum MSC-Siegel.

Ich muss da immer an folgenden Spruch denken: "Rauchen ist unbedenklich. Gezeichnet Dr. Marlboro".

Ich bin ja weit davon entfernt, ein Greenpeace-Anhänger zu sein, aber die aktuelle Empfehlungsliste scheint mir aus rein ökologischen Aspekten recht plausibel.


----------



## Dermeineeine (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Greenpeace vs MSC - nur noch Karpfen?*

Oh Mann Thomas...

Lass doch mal in deinen Ergüssen die unterschwellige Diskriminierung anderer Menschen sein.

Deine Hetzschriften nerven schon genug.

Für alle die es nicht verstanden haben, vielleicht braucht ja auch ein schwäbischer Koch einen Hinweis, welchen nicht selbstgefangenen Fisch er zum Besuch der Chefin seiner Managerin-Frau servieren darf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Greenpeace vs MSC - nur noch Karpfen?*

Sorry für späte Antwort...

Wieso unterschwellig?

Dazu stehe ich ganz offen...


Nur " diskriminiere" ich doch niemand - ich bezeichne die nicht als Mörder, wie das Schützerpack das gerne mit Anglern macht..

Ich zeige nur Zusammenhänge.....

Zu meiner Meinung stehe ich (bis jemand gute Argumente dagegen findet) wie zu meinem Stil (Appeasement war noch nie meines, solange Anglerfeinde auf mich als Angler kloppen, gibts zurück) auch..

Und was hat das eigentlich mit dem Thema zu tun, Greenpeace vs MSC, was und wie ich schreibe?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Greenpeace vs MSC - nur noch Karpfen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und was hat das eigentlich mit dem Thema zu tun, Greenpeace vs MSC, was und wie ich schreibe?



Na ja. Die Polemisierung bzgl. der Wohlstandsgattinnen ist zwar irgendwie ganz lustig, geht aber an der Realität vorbei. Ich arbeite in einem DAX-Konzern und da gab es voriges Jahr von den Betreibern der Kantinen eine Mitarbeiterumfrage. Eine ganz wesentliche Forderung war die Stärkung der Nachhaltigkeit. Die Mitarbeiter haben sich tatsächlich in der Mehrheit für mehr vegetarische Angebote, Aushänge mit den Bezugsquellen der Fleischhersteller und weniger Seefisch wegen der Überfischungsproblematik ausgesprochen.

Es scheinen nicht nur die Wohlstandsgattinnen zu sein, die das Thema umtreibt, sondern auch die Chefs. Denn so viele Wohlstandsgattinnen arbeiten bei uns nicht ... |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Greenpeace vs MSC - nur noch Karpfen?*

Woher kriegen (nachgewiesen) die Grünen den meisten Zulauf und die Schützermafia die meisten Spenden)
Richtig..
Vom Stadtvolk..........

PS:
Unterüberschrift gelesen??:
Eine leicht sarkastische Betrachtung

und den letzten Satz??:
Wie das der geneigte Leser sieht, bleibt ihm selber überlassen....


PPS:
Betrifft am Ende auch Angler..

Angeln nur zur Verwertung

Verwerten soll man nur Karpfen

Angeln nur noch auf Karpfen......

Wers braucht..........


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Greenpeace vs MSC - nur noch Karpfen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Woher kriegen (nachgewiesen) die Grünen den meisten Zulauf und die Schützermafia die meisten Spenden)
> Richtig..
> Vom Stadtvolk..........
> 
> ...



Thomas,

das Du ab dem PPS - mal mit'm Dorschgreifer á jour bist, hätte ich mir im Leben nicht träumen lassen |bigeyes

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...denkenlos-gegessen-werden&p=372887#post372887


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Greenpeace vs MSC - nur noch Karpfen?*

uuups..........

Wenn er mal Fakten begreift, ists doch nur gut, hab ich nix gegen...
;-)))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Greenpeace vs MSC - nur noch Karpfen?*

Dieses Thema ist ja durchaus interessant. Hier im Forum sind doch einige Leute mit fundiertem Fachwissen unterwegs. Vielleicht gibt ja der eine oder andere mal kurz seine Sicht der Dinge wieder, wer nun näher an der Wahrheit ist: MSC oder Greenpeace?


----------



## torstenhtr (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Greenpeace vs MSC - nur noch Karpfen?*

Thomas,



> Laut Greenpeace dürfte eigentlich nur noch Karpfen verzehrt werden..


Ob sarkastisch gemeint oder auch nicht - wo ist das in den offiziellen Mitteilungen von Greenpeace nachzulesen? Das ist überhaupt nicht die Aussage .. 

Was hat das Thema generell mit dem Angeln zu tun (ausschließlich bezogen auf kommerziellen Fischfang)?

Greenpeace bewertet Angeln grundsätzlich positiv:
https://www.greenpeace.de/themen/meere/fischerei/welche-fangmethoden-gibt-es#Angeln

Es gibt sicherlich andere, berechtigte Kritik bezüglich Greenpeace, aber dein Beitrag ist mir unverständlich, insb. da auch das MSC-Siegel umstritten ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Greenpeace vs MSC - nur noch Karpfen?*

Dir als aufmerksamer Leser ist zweierlei klar:
1.:
Dass ich mich auf den verlinkten Heute-Artikel bezogen habe, der die öffentliche Wirkung erzeugt  (und deswegen extra noch den GP-Link angefügt).

2.:
Dass GP im von dir verlinkten Artikel GEWERBLICHE Angel- mit Netzfischerei vergleicht und NICHT von unserem Angeln als Freizeit und Hobby schreibt?

Und natürlich ist auch das MSC-Siegel umstritten..

Es gibt nur viele Organisationen, die vorschreiben wollen - welche ist die richtige für Wohlstandsgattinnen?

Welche für Angler?

Braucht man diese zur Spendensammelindustrie verkommenen Organisationen noch in der Art?

Taugen die mehr als siegelvergebende der Industrie mit wissenschaftlicher Begleitung?

Fragen über Fragen.........


----------



## raubangler (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Greenpeace vs MSC - nur noch Karpfen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Angeln nur noch auf Karpfen......
> 
> Wers braucht..........



Das interpretierst Du da jetzt rein.

Die Studie von Greenpeace sagt aus, welche Fische man noch von Berufsfischern kaufen sollte und nicht, welche man deren Meinung nach noch Angeln darf.

Das sagt Greenpeace über das Angeln:

_Eine selektive Methode ist zum Beispiel der Fang mit Handleinen oder per Rute und Leine, da ein Angler permanent die Kontrolle über seinen Fang behält. Auf einem Boot können mehrere Angler gemeinsam arbeiten.
_
https://www.greenpeace.de/themen/me...ge-fischerei-was-versteht-greenpeace-darunter

Als Angler gehörst Du für Greenpeace somit zu den nachhaltigen Fischern.
Das gilt lt. dieser Definition sogar für Angelkutter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Greenpeace vs MSC - nur noch Karpfen?*

............





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 2.:
> Dass GP im von dir verlinkten Artikel GEWERBLICHE Angel- mit Netzfischerei vergleicht und NICHT von unserem Angeln als Freizeit und Hobby schreibt?


----------



## torstenhtr (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Greenpeace vs MSC - nur noch Karpfen?*

Thomas:

Natürlich ist mir das klar.
Greenpeace trifft überhaupt keine Aussage zum (nichtkommerziellen) Angeln. Hier gibt es andere Quellen, wie du selbst festgestellt hast:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226001

Und die Headline von der Heute-Redaktion kann missverstanden werden, liegt aber an deren Journalisten ..

Ist eher ein allgemeinpolitisches Thema, ich sehe keinen Zusammenhang zum Angeln (als Hobby).


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Greenpeace vs MSC - nur noch Karpfen?*

........





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PPS:
> Betrifft am Ende auch Angler..
> 
> Angeln nur zur Verwertung
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Greenpeace vs MSC - nur noch Karpfen?*

Veganer zum Thema:
http://www.vegan-news.de/neuer-fischratgeber-von-greenpeace/


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Greenpeace vs MSC - nur noch Karpfen?*

Das "denken" Tierrechtler über den Greenpeace-Vorschlag:
http://www.fr-online.de/kultur/unter-tieren-auch-der-fisch-kommt-qualvoll-um,1472786,33690584.html


----------

